# Rb26 valve springs etc..



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

As title.
Looking for new ..springs, retainers, collets, standard or otherwise.
Any UK supplier/stockist ?.



Cheers........ Lee.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

we have bundles of them all here. Drop us a call 01429838885


----------

